
Show HN: Reddit’s favorite learning books, from 3.5B comments - truffle_pig
https://redditfavorites.com/
======
notheguyouthink
As an aside, on this topic - are there any amazing books that grow your mind /
life _(power of habit, learning new things, whatever you think fits my
sentence)_ in _audiobook form_?

I've been wanting to use my commute time for personal growth, but a lot of
books don't lend themselves to audiobook forms. Thoughts?

~~~
Multicomp
Right behind you. If I'm going to burn 45 minutes a day, at least I could be
listening to something that will up my knowledge.

~~~
ideonode
For 45 minutes a day, I'd recommend the BBC In Our Time podcast, hosted by
Melvyn Bragg. Each week, academics talk about a particular topic from the
world of science, history, philosophy etc. It's unashamedly high-brow. There's
a huge back catalogue as well.

~~~
nestorherre
Looks good. Listening to it right now

------
czue
Cool site! Reminds me a lot of
[https://thingsonreddit.com/](https://thingsonreddit.com/) which was also
shared here recently.

What is your formula for popularity score?

------
mipmap04
This is cool - I think it might be more compelling if you created some sort of
infographic or analysis on top of this data that pulls the user in a bit.

What list did you use for book recognition? Are you only doing exact matches?

------
nestorherre
OP, if you are the developer of the page, can you make it that users can
select the number of books to be displayed on each topic? That would be pretty
useful.

~~~
truffle_pig
Hey yep I'm the developer. What's your use case for this feature? Is it just
overwhelming with too many books?

~~~
nestorherre
Actually the opposite lol. I'd like to get more books, for instance, on a
certain topic, since I'm an avid reader and would like to get the most out of
this tool.

For instance, people interested ONLY in startups, don't care about the other
categories, but STARTUPS, so getting the top, let's say 50 books on startups
would be their use case.

------
bertomartin
Nice idea. Remove the React favicon ;)

------
app4soft
Latest XKCD[1] looks like related

[1] [http://xkcd.com/1909](http://xkcd.com/1909)

